# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  الدوري حقيقة

## abuashruf

*كالعادة المريخ العظيم يفوز  بكل سهولة ويحقق اللقب للمرة الثالثة على التوالي
الف مليار مبروة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوووووووه الحبيب ابو اشرف
عودا حميدا يازعيم
ومبروك الانتصار المستحق 

*

----------

